# Fiesta Online - MMORPG by Outspark (free)



## MightyKing (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello everyone, I would like to introduce to you this is amazing game which I first thought would be simple and boring, but in the end it turns out to be pretty entertaining and really fun to play. 
*Fiesta Online*
 by *Outspark*





You can choose between 4 classes: *Cleric*, *Fighter*, *Archer* and *Mage*. Choose a class of your liking and train it to be the strongest or the best of your class. Fight against monsters of all sizes, strengths and shapes... in a world in need of a hero! 

Test your characters by challenging other players and have a *PvP* duel! Level up and become part of a caring community.

Set in motion your journey to discover the world of Isya, Visit new places as you get stronger and find a way to make your character the best there is in a vast world full of surprises and challenges... Isya.





This game is *extremely easy to play* and really *fun for all*, experienced or not in *MMORPG's*. 

It has been ranked as one of the *Best Free-To-Play games of 2008*, rated by Ten Ton Hammer. Ralsu, Ten Ton Hammer's resident free-to-play expert awarded *Fiesta* with the prestigious *Best Game for Beginners award*.​


> Ralsu writes:
> 
> "All of the interfaces are clean and easy to use, and the NPCs are memorable characters. My daughter is only six years old now, but I'll be looking for a game just like Fiesta to train her on in a few years. The best part of the game is that it has the complexity to last beyond the training cycle."








Don't just nod your head and agree with me, check out Ten Ton Hammer's and see for yourself the wonders of Fiesta from Outspark. One game you should not miss out on 
*2008 Best of F2P Awards!*



I would like to invite any and all of you who is interested to join. Simply click on the link provided below, test out the game and see if you like it .


Thank you very much for reading, and I hope you enjoy this amazing game.

Outspark Fiesta - Special Invitation for Registration
*By MightyKing*


----------



## Vizy (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds extremely interesting. Like a more advanced runescape perhaps? Loved runescape. Then got sick of it. Will not be trying this game out.


----------



## massahwahl (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh


----------



## ducis (Jan 28, 2009)

ill stick to barely playing cabal...


----------



## MightyKing (Jan 28, 2009)

Vizy93 said:


> sounds extremely interesting. Like a more advanced runescape perhaps? Loved runescape. Then got sick of it. Will not be trying this game out.



Trust me, I've played runescape and it does not even compare. This game is way better, the GUI is more friendly, graphics of the game itself are amazing, the world in which you play in is very detailed, the environments and everything is very complex. I recommend you try this game out


----------

